# Looking for some Coupe parts...



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

*Looking for some Quantum (Coupe) parts... &4cyl gearbox*

Hi

I know they are hard to find, but maybe it's worth a try!


I am looking for the long armrests on the door panels, for quantum coupe! Thet must be black!

Also looking for a good 5speed gearbox, for 4cyl engine. Must be cheap, have to ship it to Holland too... :screwy:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

anybody got a 5speed gearbox for 4cyl engines? 

or just the gears, easyer to ship. Need the longer gears for my TDI swap!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Still looking around for a gearbox!

4-cylinder gearbox, 5-speed, 2WD

Tranny-codes: MV 2M or 5M


Please let me know, must be willing to ship to europe, complete tranny or just the gears & ingredients 


Thanks


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

2m or 5m tranny is available in Poland. audi b4 TDI? I sure you can find that tranny for max 170 EUR. Price start from 90 EUR. And shipping its much more cheap because we are in EU  


BTW Im having coupe too  
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dsc00860ay.jpg/


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

skopek said:


> 2m or 5m tranny is available in Poland. audi b4 TDI? I sure you can find that tranny for max 170 EUR. Price start from 90 EUR. And shipping its much more cheap because we are in EU
> 
> 
> BTW Im having coupe too
> http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dsc00860ay.jpg/


 
Nice car! 

Are you sure these gearboxes are easy to find in poland? What website should I check to find them?? 

Thanks


----------

